# Production Red Roosters or Hens?



## bfarley

I have 4 production reds left that came as packing peanuts for my hens. They are all sweet and friendly. Here are pictures of them at 11 weeks old. This is our first flock, so we aren't sure if they are roosters of hens. Their tails aren't quite rooster-like yet, but maybe they are just too young. Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## Pathfindersfarm

A good way to try to determine males from females at this age is to look for saddle feathers. Hold a bird with the head facing you, looking down on it so you can see its back. When you look at the feathers just in front of the tail, which are called the saddle feathers, are they pointy, or rounded?

Pointy saddle feathers mean it's a male bird, or cockerel. Rounded saddle feathers mean it's a female bird, or pullet.

As well, cockerels generally have thicker shanks, bigger redder combs, and are generally larger than pullets of the same age. 

And fwiw, "packing peanut" birds are usually males. Sad but true.


----------

